# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Leonel Moura

## Airicist

Personal Website - leonelmoura.com

youtube.com/LeonelMoura

facebook.com/leonel.moura.10

linkedin.com/in/leonelmoura

instagram.com/leonelmoura7

Leonel Moura on Wikipedia

Projects:

Robotarium

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 7, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 11, 2014




> Robots that paint with music

----------

